# Shun Blue



## JohnnyChance (Mar 12, 2012)

From Chris Cosentino's Twitter: Shun Blue. Shun knives, made out of unspecified Blue steel, in a japanese yet slightly westernized design. Also, nickel plated (it appears), because everyone loves shiny things. The "pasta knife" modeled after a sobakiri should be a hot seller at Williams & Sonoma!










I asked him what type of blue steel, he did not respond.


----------



## heirkb (Mar 12, 2012)

Why does Shun always have to try to "improve" on classic designs that are just right the way they are?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 12, 2012)

heirkb said:


> Why does Shun always have to try to "improve" on classic designs that are just right the way they are?



Because they know how to make money and they know their customer base... (?) I like blue but not a fan of shuns at all... has nothing to do with what the majority (seems like) of the forum thinks of em, just personal experience. Whats your experience with them?


----------



## tk59 (Mar 12, 2012)

The profile of the gyuto looks better than Shun classic. I don't know about the tip though.


----------



## Sarge (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks fairly attractive. I still wouldn't buy one but it does seem to be an improvement over past designs.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 12, 2012)

Is that a slight kiritsuke tip on the gyuto? Looks like they are covering all the bases


----------



## heirkb (Mar 12, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Because they know how to make money and they know their customer base... (?) I like blue but not a fan of shuns at all... has nothing to do with what the majority (seems like) of the forum thinks of em, just personal experience. Whats your experience with them?



It's not about how they work. They could be awesome for all I know. I just can't get away from their strange handle and blade shapes and tacky bling. I've only seen them up close, never used them.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 12, 2012)

"Sales are getting stagnate guys what do we do? Reboot!!" That's all this seems like to me. Weather there's any real innovation there remains to be seen I guess.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 12, 2012)

What in the hell is that Klingon cleaver looking thing?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 12, 2012)

Crap Crap Crap. I'll never buy another Shun. Turd knives. You can clad them in gold, encrust the handles with gems, raise Escoffier from the dead and get him an endorsed line......but I will never get another one. If they wanted to give me boatloads of cash to pimp their product-I totally would. Cash is king !!!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 12, 2012)

******* said:


> What in the hell is that Klingon cleaver looking thing?



Sobakiri. Noodle knife, like it says in the first post.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 12, 2012)

I think shuns are serviceable knives. I just don't prefer the shun patterns and 'bling'. For old times sake, I used a shun classic 8inch to prepare dinner last night. It worked better than I remember. The tip is way to high now that time used to knives with less belly. this blue line will hopefully not be too over priced.


----------



## Adagimp (Mar 12, 2012)

They're interesting looking enough, but even if I had a desire to buy a Shun the first tweet I saw on Consentinos page about "fighting for foie gras" would have quickly killed it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 13, 2012)

Adagimp said:


> They're interesting looking enough, but even if I had a desire to buy a Shun the first tweet I saw on Consentinos page about "fighting for foie gras" would have quickly killed it.



What is wrong with a little delicious, delicious foie?


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 13, 2012)

Photos are not allowed at the housewares show, tsk, tsk 

Anyhow, it was amazing how many different styled knives were at the show. There were a few interesting things, but most just confused me, so I gave up.

Btw, the Schmidt brothers had the coolest set up though. A deli butcher counter complete with a tattooed butcher using their knives. 

With that said, those silly Porsche knives felt surprisingly good in the hand. 

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 13, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> With that said, those silly Porsche knives felt surprisingly good in the hand.



Those Chroma ones? Who brought them to a housewares show? Aren't they like a 15+ year old design at this point?


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm somewhat tempted to buy a sobakiri mostly for the sake of having people ask me what the heck it is.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2012)

kazeryu said:


> I'm somewhat tempted to buy a sobakiri mostly for the sake of having people ask me what the heck it is.


Get a real one rather than the Shun, that thing is ugly imo.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

If it didn't have the nickel plating I would think its a pretty cool move for Shun. Even with the nickle plating I'm not totally put off by it either.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 14, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Get a real one rather than the Shun, that thing is ugly imo.



Here are a couple of real ones. The cheaper of the two is probably way less than the Shun.
http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/soba-amp-udon-knife.html


----------



## bieniek (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont understand those here who are pissed of at shun for any funny silly reason. Company like any other. They managed to make people think they are best for home. They are carried by popular shops. And they work. Do they knock on your door and tells you to use it?

I would buy one on right on thefirst photo. Just not for the 500 im guessing its going to cost.


----------

